# My review on the new LED headlight bulbs



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

been hearing plenty of talk about them, and there are a lot of them on ebay for cheap. So what the hell, I tried them out. Verdict: they suck. They look cool, but you'd be better off duct-taping a flash light to your hood for night time visibility. They have roughly 20% of the output of a halogen bulb...even though they 'claim' they are brighter. They may be ok for fog lamps however.


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

i guess that's y the OEM dont use them ... they are bright but they lack penetration ..... i made some years ago and found that out


----------

